# THYMOSIN BETA 4(TB-500) and Injury Healing



## JJB1 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Click for THYMOSIN BETA 4(TB-500)*




*TB-500 helped my knees immensely. Just thought I would pass on what I learned. I dosed 2mg twice a week for one month. Prior to TB-500 I couldn't get off the toilet without using my hands to lift me off. This peptide does wonders for injury healing. Here is a recent study proving it speeds up healing of the MCL and other injuries. There are many studies regarding its healing properties.*


*Thymosin β4 enhances the healing of medial collateral ligament injury in rat.*


AuthorsXu B, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2013 Jun 10;184:1-5. doi: 10.1016/j.regpep.2013.03.026. Epub 2013 Mar 21.


*ABSTRACT*


The role played by thymosin β4 (Tβ4) in the process of wound healing was reported in several organs. However, there have been no reports that investigated the role of Tβ4 in the repair process after ligament injury. The purpose of this study was to determine whether administration of Tβ4 would improve ligament repair following injury. The medial collateral ligament (MCL) was sharply transected on the day of surgery. Then, the treatment group received 100 μL of fibrin sealant containing 1 μg of Tβ4 placed in the ligament gap. Healing tissues were evaluated by hematoxylin and eosin stain, transmission electron microscopy, and biomechanical test at 4 weeks after surgery. Histologically, healing tissues in Tβ4-treated group exhibited uniform and evenly spaced fiber bundles. However, the collagen fibers were not evenly spaced in control rats. Moreover, *diameters of collagen fibrils within granulation tissue from the Tβ4-treated rats were significantly increased. In Tβ4-treated MCLs, the mechanical properties of these healing tissues were significantly higher at 4 weeks after surgery. In terms of the mechanical properties of the healing femur-medial collateral ligament-tibia complexes, the Tβ4-treated group had significantly better biomechanical properties than the control group at 4 weeks after surgery. Local administration of Tβ4 promotes the healing process of MCL, both histologically and mechanically, in a rat model. These findings provide a basis for potential clinical use of Tβ4 in repairing ligaments.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2014)

I genuinely plan to get this as my knees are bad... especially after heavy leg presses


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 6, 2014)

I recently (about 8 weeks ago) had a subject injure the knee badly, including an MCL tear, and other soft tissue damage.  Between CJC-1295 no dac/Ipamorelin and TB4/500 the MCL has healed and the other soft tissue has all come along far enough that there is no longer visible damage seen by new MRI imaging.  The subject is almost back to full activity after an orthopedic doctor exclaimed that a surgery would be necessary to repair such extensive damage.  No surgery has been done, and no surgery is now expected due to the spontaneous healing of the subject in such a short time.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I recently (about 8 weeks ago) had a subject injure the knee badly, including an MCL tear, and other soft tissue damage.  Between CJC-1295 no dac/Ipamorelin and TB4/500 the MCL has healed and the other soft tissue has all come along far enough that there is no longer visible damage seen by new MRI imaging.  The subject is almost back to full activity after an orthopedic doctor exclaimed that a surgery would be necessary to repair such extensive damage.  No surgery has been done, and no surgery is now expected due to the spontaneous healing of the subject in such a short time.


That's amazing!!! It's so cool when you can heal yourself after doctors say it can't be done. I have very little faith in doctors.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 6, 2014)

I am hoping for the same results with my elbow.


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> I am hoping for the same results with my elbow.


It helped my rotator cuffs and knees.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> I recently (about 8 weeks ago) had a subject injure the knee badly, including an MCL tear, and other soft tissue damage.  Between CJC-1295 no dac/Ipamorelin and TB4/500 the MCL has healed and the other soft tissue has all come along far enough that there is no longer visible damage seen by new MRI imaging.  The subject is almost back to full activity after an orthopedic doctor exclaimed that a surgery would be necessary to repair such extensive damage.  No surgery has been done, and no surgery is now expected due to the spontaneous healing of the subject in such a short time.



That is amazing. By the sounds of it my knee will be better in a matter of weeks as it isn't even that bad  I am hoping to use cjc-dac and hexarelin with it


----------

